# Walt bars question



## Roger seitzmeir (Sep 29, 2018)

Just bought an old bike and am trying to identify the parts, has a set of BMX bars on it that faintly day 1982 wald.inc on them. Trying to see what I can learn about them. Guy that sold it to me was going to sawzall them off, got it bought before he did that. Any info would be great, probably junk, but who knows. Thanks
Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2018)

Wald has been around for decades and made various bike parts and accessories. Looks like someone had to bent the heck out of that stem to get those bars on. 

Not Wald, but look like better bars. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263962970269


----------

